# Removal of screw & replaced



## KARENREED (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a report the surgeon is removing  a hip replacement SCREW & replacing it with a NAIL or shorter SCREW.  He made 2 incisions to remove the screw.1.  What CPT code would you use? 

I came up with 20680 for the removal.  I read that, it is per incision not per the amount of screws or plates removed.  Therefore I would code 20680, 20680 59 (2 incisions)

I can't find a code for replacing the new nail or screw.  2.  What CPT code would you use, is any?


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Sep 25, 2014)

KARENREED said:


> I have a report the surgeon is removing  a hip replacement SCREW & replacing it with a NAIL or shorter SCREW.  He made 2 incisions to remove the screw.1.  What CPT code would you use?
> 
> I came up with 20680 for the removal.  I read that, it is per incision not per the amount of screws or plates removed.  Therefore I would code 20680, 20680 59 (2 incisions)
> 
> I can't find a code for replacing the new nail or screw.  2.  What CPT code would you use, is any?



you cannot charge 20680 twice for same screw.

I would use an unlisted code for "hardware exchange"...find comparable price


----------

